# The end of petch house, Norfolk (pic heavy)



## Senseoffreedom (Dec 27, 2015)

I know this place has been done to the death but i had only been here at night which was pretty freaky, and wanted to see it in daylight mainly for the cars as i am a bit of a petrol head my self. Its such a shame how down hill this place went within a few months of it being found, i would of loved to see it when it was untouched this should of been kept quite.

Anyway i fancied a norfolk explore one day and this was first on the list, as we got there i realised there had been a fence put around it and a sold sign put up which wasn't there on my last visit. They have started to tidy up the place which seems to have uncovered some things and the roof to the garage has since fallen down or been demolished, its pitch black inside so excuse the photos. I find it quite sad whats happened to this place. 
Ive started to explore norfolk more if anyone wants to meet and recommend anything.







































[/url
]
[url=http://imgur.com/rrlRk2f]


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 27, 2015)

I like the six eighty, it was a popular car with the police after WW2. A nice post.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 27, 2015)

So sad after what happened to this house... All because of the few idiots, So glad you still got in ok.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 28, 2015)

No roof on the house that is why its becoming more decrepit. The six eighty is nice looking, that's probably a 1950's model. Top speed of 75 to 85 and with 21 miles to the gallon.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 28, 2015)

So sad to see the house in this state.
I remember going there in early 2013 it looks like a different house now.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2015)

Cracking photos.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 28, 2015)

I remember those 3 round pin sockets in my parents house in the 70's and they were out of date then..


----------



## Rubex (Dec 28, 2015)

Great shots


----------



## Badger (Jan 2, 2016)

Good pictures. I'm hoping that someone has bought it with a view to re-roofing the house and trying to salavge some of it, rather than just building a shit estate on the land. I went almost a year ago and was quite upset at the state of it, so much so I've barely been out with my camera since. To be honest though, other than the sign and the fence it doesn't look to have deteriorated much since then. Good work though mate. Let's hope someone sensible has bought it.


----------



## Senseoffreedom (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea i agree badger its such a njce place


----------

